# Amare with Warriors



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.insidebayarea.com/sports/ci_2566691 

haaha. That really stinks for them. Too bad we got Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> http://www.insidebayarea.com/sports/ci_2566691
> 
> haaha. That really stinks for them. Too bad we got Amare.


lol that stinks for ALL those teams who passed on him. Not that I am taking anything away from him but who knows what type of player he would be turning into if he went to those teams. All different situations. God, he is such a monster.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

If the Knicks had drafted him and kept him, he would be incredibly hyped. Knick fans are all over Sweeteny, it would be insane if Amare was on the Knicks.

If Clevelande had drafted Amare, then somehow sucked enough to get LeBron that would be...scary.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Props to his agent for not letting him be a Knick.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> http://www.insidebayarea.com/sports/ci_2566691
> 
> haaha. That really stinks for them. Too bad we got Amare.


 Man this is too hilarious :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> Man this is too hilarious :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I know Im just too good huh.. :biggrin:


----------

